# Aquarium tank lighting issue



## Melissa18 (Sep 15, 2015)

So a few weeks back the light on my tank went out and I read up saying it isn't necessary to have it. So I thought okay I'll buy a new one when I get paid. Anyway today I thought I'll turn it on to double check. It flickered and went out. Anybody know why? If it flickered the bulb hasn't gone.
Any advice?
The bulb in there is a 'Exo-Terra Repti-glo 5.0 15watts 18"'


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry I'm not so up on the technological side of things! Sounds like it could be a faulty lighting unit, but someone else will probably be able to answer much better than me! Sorry I know this doesn't help you much!


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

If the bulb is flickering, it will likely be the starter that has gone. If you look around the lighting unit, you should see a little circular piece of plastic (usually white) that is removable by twisting. When removed it should look something like this...










If you remove it take it to somewhere like B&Q, you should be able to pick up a replacement for less than £2. (ask the staff for help if you cant find the right wattage). Just put the new one back in place, and it should work!

Though remember that it is advisable to replace aquarium bulbs every 6-9 months regardless of whether they work or not. This is due to the gas inside breaking down, so that the light changes in spectrum output, which can lead to algae problems. Also, limit lighting to 6-8 hours a day only, as this also helps reduce algae. Fish do not need the light, it only exists so you can see the fish, and to help aquatic plants grow if you have any.

Hope this helps
Fishy


----------

